# Projector height



## drpwong

Hi all, first post. I need help for the height placement of the projector. 

Room size is 20' long, 11' width and 7' height. Presently underconstruction. 

I don't have a projector yet (as the Optoma HD66 is nowhere available for sale at the moment) but my contractor has been bugging me about the placement of my future projector because he has to make a hole in my wall for it.

Would placement at 6' height good enough?

Any comment appreciated, thanks.

Phil


----------



## tonyvdb

Hi and Welcome to the Shack.

Projectors should be mounted so the top of the projector is even or lower than the top of the screen. this will avoid needing to use any keystoning and keep the focus even across the screen.


----------



## drpwong

Thanks for the reply. So I think for a 7' height wall, top of screen at 6' is good. Should I be worry about the throw distance as I have yet to purchase a projector?


----------



## tonyvdb

Throw distance is very important have a look at projector central as they have a great calculater just enter the projector your looking at and it will give you the best placement.


----------



## chadnliz

Depending on Projectors throw, lumen output and your anility to control the rooms brightness different projectors require different positions. Some allow only a couple feet of room to play with and some others allow yards of option so know what you want and go from there. You also may very well be able to mount Projector higher than 6ft depending on vertical lense shift without any need for the dreaded keystone correction you need to avoid if possible. My current Projector is mounted and a position an inch higher then screen with no problem at all due to its vertical shift capability. There just isnt a simple one size fits all answer to your question as all models vary. The calculator listed above is a great tool for knowing the distance, the specific manual of your desired model will tell you how to figure its ideal height, as long as you are going to use only vertical lense shift this wont affect a picture in a negative way like keystone correction will.


----------



## tonyvdb

Chad is correct, Just keep in mind it is best to avoid extreme lens shift (if available) as this will degrade the picture quality somewhat.


----------



## drpwong

I am in serious problem:

According to the calculator, for a throw distance of 20' with the Optoma HD66, I will have a screen height of 6.58'!! That is almost the height of my entire wall - this WAY too big. Ideally, I wish to have a screen height of 4.50'.

Now that the projector distance to the screen CANNOT be changed as it will be placed in a hole of the back wall, how much of the screen size I can play around with the zoom feature of the projector (if there is such feature)??? In this case, I would obviously like to have a smaller screen with 20' of throw distance.


----------



## Spuddy

Is that number the maximum or minimum size? I don't know if all projectors are like this, but my projector stats only gave one number while in reality it is manually adjustable to like 1/3 +- its total size.. Maybe yours does the same? Good info to know at any rate


----------



## chadnliz

Is the Opt 66 the Projector you are sure you want to go with?


----------



## drpwong

Well, I thought of the Optoma HD200X at costco... then saw the Optoma HD66 as 3D Ready. So I figured it would be neat to have some 3D for the of it as I don't really need 1080p.

I guess now that I have this dilemma, I would have to reconsider other projectors as well. Which projector out there would be able to throw 20' distance and allowing a screen height of about 5' only?


----------



## chadnliz

Let me first say I wouldnt buy anything based on technology that in affect doesnt even exist in home theater application at this time. I also want to simply note that throwing 20ft to a 122in screen (that is what a 5ft vertical size will give you) can be a real challenge and your gonna want a powerful model with plenty of juice if you ever want any low lamps on for family and friends during sports and such, just something to ponder.........its not at all a serious deal breaker I just want you to know your gonna want a bright unit is all. I think an example of a unit that would work well for you would be something like the
Sanyo PLV-Z4 used or a Panasonic PT-AE2000 used. I only noted used models as they are probably available in your budget and at minimum would give you examples of a unit that has bright enough modes and enough throw for your needs. I am pretty experienced with Projectors but by no means a know it all so ask around, poke around other forums and get as much info as you can. I know from experience this can be confusing and a hassle even leading you to doubt your own gut but with some patience and research its gonna be alot of fun in the end.


----------



## drpwong

Thanks for the input. I think would have to rediscuss with my contractor today as to have the projector mount closer to the screen. I think the hole in the back wall for the projector is now out of the question!


----------



## tonyvdb

Ideally you want the projector to be mounted somewhere at about 12' away from the screen for the best image quality and brightness.


----------



## Spuddy

Why not just make a small box hang down from the ceiling and conceal the projector inside? You could vent it through the ceiling to keep it cool and quiet, and any decent contractor won't have a problem with something so simple. You could also consider making a small drink table to go between seats, and tucking it away inside that a couple feet off the ground if a 12' distance from the screen is what you're looking for.

Then use the freed-up space in the back for a nice built-in sub


----------



## drpwong

Built-in Sub! now you're getting me going again with all my demands... my contractor is getting fed-up! The box on the ceiling might be the way to go - or simply a ceiling mount - but the one main reason I didn't want anything coming down from the ceiling is that it is less than 7' height. So any one taller than 6' would bang his head on the projector... if that person is somehow drunk, or simply an idiot


----------



## chadnliz

Many of us are in same boat with lower height in basement. One way to get over this is simpy place Projector directly over your couch or seating, this is a dead area where it is not likely to be subject to tall folks bumping into it and it is also just about ideal for the image throw. Yoyr typical seating position is probably 10-12 feet from screen and image on many Projectors is just about ideal in those distances.


----------

